# My Training Log



## dben2910 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi guys, just joined this site and wanted to say it looks really good compared to some that I've seen so far, nice to see you guys supporting and motivating each other.  
So it looks like a good place for me to start a training log, more so to keep myself motivated and accountable, but it would be great for some feedback too!! 

Current stats.
25 years old, 89.2 kg, 
bodyfat unknown, 5 years training, the last 18 months being the most serious, and of course the most productive, go figure.  

I used to compete in athletics, 100m sprinting, and weight training and diet was tailored specifically for that, but at 90kg bodyweight and only ever managing 100m in 11 seconds flat as a pr, I decided last year that my time could be better spent just building my physique, which was always a passion of mine. 
So I hopped straight on to a 5x5 program and adopted an 'eat all around me' diet approach, (I used to get free pizza once a week, I was such a good customer.) 

After 4 months of bulking, I'd hit 99.2kg bodyweight, with these lifts being my personal bests. 
Squat: 150kg 5x5
Deadlift: 180kg 1x5
Bench: 125kg 5x5
Pendlay Row: 115kg 5x5

After this spell, work commitments and a new found long distance relationship started to throw me off rail, too much food, too much drink, and too few heavy weight sessions.  One thing I got from this period was time to study and understand the basic principles of dieting so come March I started my first ever cut, no time deadline or concrete goal in mind, just wanted to achieve a look I was happy with, with the goal being to maintain or regain some of my strength, maintain muscle and of course drop fat, all while juggling my military job and relationship obligations. 
Progress pic below. 
So if this log would interest any of you guys please let me know, I will hopefully be posting up details of my cutting protocol later, calories, macros, training, etc. 







Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## dben2910 (Jun 9, 2015)

So the pic I uploaded labelled Feb 22nd was midway through my trial period, which I did for roughly 3 weeks. During this time I determined my maintenance calorie intake, which was around 3500 a day. At this daily intake my energy, motivation and recovery on my training split were all good and I had minimal fluctuations on the scale. (Empty stomach, AM weigh in)

 I also used this period as what I like to call a form consolidation period, where I was establishing correct form and parameters for the main exercises on my workouts, basically greasing the groove as they call it. My workouts throughout the whole cut were typically full body weights sessions, normally 3 days per week. These allowed me to focus my efforts on maintaining weight on the bar on the big compound 'bang for your buck' exercises, which would maintain my muscle, and put minimal effort into unneccessary pump n fluff isolation work. 

My overall plan was to use my diet first and foremost to cut fat, and spend my time in the gym lifting heavy and hard and maintaining or best case scenario even building muscle.

 One thing I have found through my own training is when on a calorie deficit, turning your weights workouts into aerobic sessions is one surefire way to convince yohr body it doesnt need all this muscle that its not getting fed enough to keep!! 

A typical workout at this time looked like this.
Front Squat 5x5
Flat Bench 5x5
Barbell Row 5x5
Skullcrusher 3x8
Seated Curl 3x8
Cable Crunch 3x12

This template was followed throughout the week, 48 hours later I would Front Squat again, but replace the Flat Bench with an OHP, and the Row with a Chin. Progressive poundage in correct form is a training philosophy I love, and I tried to stick with it at all times. 

So my initial cutting calories were 3,200 a day, comprised of 180p/380c/100f. 

By the April 01st pic, they had dropped to 2,900 to accomodate my new maintenance level at my new bodyweight. 

And as of June 02nd, I was standing at 89.2 kg with a new deficit of 2,700 cals, 235p/150c/115f. I increased protein the longer my cut went on to guarantee I keep as much muscle as possible, recover from my sessions, and for satiety reasons. Fats also were increased for optimal hormone production while on a calorie deficit, joint health, and they personally helped me with feeling fuller between meals too. 

Just another update as to where I've been and what I've done, as I said this is mainly for my own accountability and to keep me motivated, but of course some feedback would be great, thanks guys!! 


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## dben2910 (Jun 9, 2015)

1st pic was early on in my cut, mid March, pumped and feeling swole at around 93kg. 




2nd pic is my current shape, 89kg. 

Any critiques, comments, questions, welcome?? 


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## dben2910 (Jun 10, 2015)

So that's where I've been and this is where I am now.. as I write this I'm just waiting to check out of a 4 day stint in hospital, went in with severe abdominal pain, docs reckon it was down to a high protein intake as my CK levels were through the roof and kidney values were elevated  slightly... something to be aware of for the future. 
So my plan for the next week or so is basically rest and recover, eat decently well without tracking anything, and maybe some light cardio here and there. 

From there I have a few things on..
I have my yearly fitness test to complete with the Army, (I'm from Ireland by the way!) and also I'm starting a personal trainer course in September. 
So my plan up to then is to adopt a more traditional bodybuilding split or 'bro' split, 5 days per week kinda thing, plus added cardio. I'd like to complete my fitness test with ease while hopefully improving my physique and end up being one of those personal trainers who in some way looks the part!! 
I imagine I'll hit maintenance calories for the most part throughout, although I would like to tinker with carb cycling at some stage and might try implement it through this phase. 
I will post my proposed training split and goals at some stage later, right now the sun is shining and I cant wait to be out walking in the fresh air with an ice cream cone in my hand  


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## animale66 (Jun 10, 2015)

Freakin' awesome pics man!  How tall are ya?  Ur lookin good and thick - great time to start a cut!  The tear drop you got in those legs is awesome - too many progress pics are waist up and seems we're pretty close on strength/size (even though I'm bulking and ur getting all shredded like).


----------



## dben2910 (Jun 10, 2015)

Waheeey!! Was hoping I'd get some feedback lol... thanks a lot man, really appreciate that, honestly. 
I'm 5'11, just a shade under 6. 
My legs always had decent definition thankfully, but cant wait to get back squatting regularly, was suffering knee pain from a tight quad throughout May and dropped squatting movements altogether, replaced it with Trap-Bar deadlifts and unilateral leg pressing but my legs lost fullness and sweep so quick! Also dropped strength pretty bad too, no way am I pulling a 455 pound dead at the moment, that is a beast lift at your bodyweight, well done! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 10, 2015)

dben2910 said:


> View attachment 62062
> 
> 1st pic was early on in my cut, mid March, pumped and feeling swole at around 93kg.
> 
> ...



Looking good amigo! Keep the diet right. You go something dialed in


----------



## dben2910 (Jun 10, 2015)

dieseljimmy said:


> Looking good amigo! Keep the diet right. You go something dialed in


Thanks a lot dieseljimmy, really appreciate that!  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## dben2910 (Jun 17, 2015)

Update! 
Got out of hospital last week, spent some quality time with the girlfriend, Netflix, maltesers, Chinese food, etc. Got in the few treats while I was resting up!!  

I also started looking up HFT (High Frequency Training) and DUP (Daily Undulating Periodization) and put together a program I am aiming to follow for 6-8 weeks, which I started today. It's basically 6 full body workouts per week, pretty abbreviated stuff, with different exercises and also a different focus per session. I love training my body as a unit and working movements rather than muscles! 

So today's workout was Hypertrophy focussed. Working weights were pretty weak, (I'm only outta hospital guys!) but I will aim to progress on these every session. 
'Progressive poundage in correct form'  

Warm Up
10 mins foam rolling
Glute activation/Hip mobility
Shoulder mobility work

Main Work
- Walking Lunge w/DBs
10 kg
5x10
60 seconds rest

- Flat Bench DB Press
20 kg
5x10
60 seconds rest

- Lat Pulldown
55 kg
5x10
60 seconds rest

- Seated Lateral Raise
8 kg
4x12
60 seconds rest

Accessory Work
- Bodyweight Hyperextension
- Pushdown 27 kg
- Hammer Curl 8 kg
Tri Set x 3 for 12/10/8 reps
No rest

Plank
3x30 second holds
30 seconds rest

Felt pumped and energized after this workout, which is exactly what I want right now, the first 2 weeks of this program will be used for form consolidation and letting my CNS adapt to the high frequency  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## dben2910 (Jun 17, 2015)

Daily cals starting from today will be 2800, 175p/315c/90f
I will tinker with the macros as I wish, as long as my calorie intake remains consistent I should cut pretty successfully. 
Before my stint in hospital I was on 150 grams of carbs a day so this higher carb intake is GREAT!!  

Meals so far today were simple:
-Lemon water upon waking
-Black coffee 30 mins later

Breakfast
-Wholemeal bagel
-10-15g light mayo
-130g tinned tuna
-50g mature cheddar
-apple
-orange

Post workout
-750ml Mooju chocolate milk

-200g turkey mince
-350g Dolmio low fat bolognese sauce
-250g microwaveable Mexican rice
-100g green beans
-banana 

Planning on finishing off some Ben & Jerrys ice cream later  


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## dben2910 (Jun 18, 2015)

Workout today was Power based, working on speed and explosiveness. I hit low rest periods to get a bit of metabolic fatigue goin on. 

Warm Up
10 mins foam rolling
Glute Activation/Hip Mobility

Main Work
-Deadlift
100kg
7x3
45 seconds rest

-Overhead Press
40kg
7x3
45 seconds rest

-Pendlay Row
60kg
7x3
45 seconds rest

-Alternating DB Curl w/supination
8kg
3x10
45 seconds rest

Accessory Work
Tri Set
- Leg Press Calf Raise 100kg
- Push Up
- Bent Over Rear Delt Raise 8kg
15/12/10
No rest

- Cable Crunch
59kg
3x15
30 seconds rest

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## dben2910 (Jun 18, 2015)

Also my cals are being upped to 3200, for two reasons.
One, I have an aim at improving my fitness for the next few weeks which will increase my total training workload.
And two, I am WAY too hungry haha! Back home for the week since I've been out of hospital and my appetite has just gone through the roof, once I'm back at work I'll find it a lot easier to maintain my normal eating routine, until then it's gonna be death by ice cream :/ 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## dben2910 (Jun 18, 2015)

Few pics post workout.
Feeling soft  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## dben2910 (Jun 20, 2015)

Yesterday's session was a Push workout. 

Warm Up
Quick foam roll
Shoulder mobility work

Main Work
- Bench Press
95 kg
3x5
120 seconds rest

- OHP 
55kg
3x5
120 seconds rest

- Weighted Dip
BW + 5kg
3x6
120 seconds rest

Metabolic Fatigue Work
- Incline DB Bench
22kg
7x7
45 seconds rest

Accessory Work
- Skullcrusher
10kg per side
3x12
60 seconds rest

- Rope Pushdown
18kg
6x6
30 seconds rest

- Lateral Raise
8kg
3x12
45 seconds rest

- Front Raise
Hammer Bar 5kg per side
3x10
60 seconds rest

- Swiss Ball Pike
3x8
45 seconds rest

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## dben2910 (Jun 20, 2015)

Enjoyed this session, hyooooge pump, def noticing the increase in calories!! Strength has suffered tremendously but I know I'll build this back in no time. 
Experiencing a bit of program ADHD at the moment, I am still back home after hospital so I have decided to use this time to train hard, eat what I want and enjoy time with my family. 
Once I'm back at work I will decide upon my training routine and diet, until then I'm on cruise mode, the sun is shining, life is good  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

